# James River Fishing Report 08/07/2015 Spots, Catfish, and Croaker



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fished the James after work at 1pm to 330pm. Wind was howling but fish are biting good especially the catfish. Caught 2 croakers, 2 spots, and a catfish. Kept 1 small croaker, and both spots for bait tomorrow. Gave my catfish away to a catfishing lady nearby.

Let this croaker go.








Hooked this cat in the mouth and tail.








See you all tomorrow somewhere in a pier and I got plenty of bait for big fish.

Fishing On :fishing:


----------



## fish all day (Aug 6, 2015)

where at on the James nice catch


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Omaha picnic area.


----------



## fish all day (Aug 6, 2015)

never been there can anyone go there and where in va need new places to fish


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Its on an army base so no not just anyone.


----------

